# Model Aircraft: Old Kits



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I am a usual reader on the Sci Fi modeling Forum but this is more appropriate here.

I anticipate coming into a moderate collection (25 to 50 kits -- possibly more) of unbuilt model airplane kits -- some may be as old as 20-30 years. Most are military aircraft. Once I can inventory the kits I should I have a better idea of what is there.

I was thinking of offering them on Ebay and possibly generate a little revenue. 

I would appreciate any other suggestions you may have on the best way to market these and get them into the hands of someone who will build and display them. I would like to do something constructive with them other than just store them in my basement crawlspace.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, definitely list them here, and maybe some of us will want one or two. And list them at www.finescale.com's forume too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For traffic, you cant beat eBay. Thats where I sell the most kits and also get the most money per kit. I also sell on Hyperscale on the plane trading board. I have had zero luck sellign kits here... just not the traffic IMHO.


----------

